# Butch Hartman USAC Dodge Charger



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

When I was a kid Butch Hartman was my favorite driver when my Dad and I went to the USAC stock car races at the Milwaukee Mile in the early '70s. Richard Petty raced NASCAR in the South and Butch raced USAC in the Midwest -- both wheeled some sweet Dodge Chargers.

Here is Butch's car in one of the only pics I could find online:









Here is my tribute to him (he passed away in 1994 I believe)









I'll be racing this car in our HP7 Nostalgia stock car division this winter.

Decals are from HO Express, body from a later model Mattel twin pack car (hence the crap QC on the front bumper fit). Car was already Hilltop yellow, just had to thinner off some stripes and add the black paint and decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats one sweet looking dodge charger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

MOPAR RULEZ!!!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet ride, doba. I like the hitory you added.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

You'll have fun racing that man.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice tribute, Doba! I just love that.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doba,
Another fine job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice Dodge, Doba!!! Yellow, black, trimmed with red stickers, doesn't get any better!!! I hope it looks this good after the race season. "Butch" would have enjoyed seeing that, I'm sure!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nicely done!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Way cool dude.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

You did a great job on that !


----------

